# [Calibre] Fusion fichiers impossible (bug)

## sebB

Bonjour,

J'ai ouvert un bug car j'ai un problème de fusion de fichier dans l'édition d'un epub.

Ce bug, je ne l'ai que sur ma session plasma. Sous gnome ça fonctionne.

En mettant les emerge --info sur le bug, et après un emerge -e @world sous plasma je me suis rendu compte que ma version active de python sous gnome est la 3.4.5 alors que sous plasma c'est la 2.7.12.

Donc sous plasma un petit eselect python pour basculer sous python 3.4.5 par défaut.

Par contre python-updater n'existe plus et emerge -uDNvp @world ne veut rien changer (d'après le wiki rien de plus à faire).

Y'a moyen de recompiler tout les paquets qui dépendent de python hormis le emerge -e @world?

Est-ce que mon problème peut venir de là sachant que sur les 2 machines j'ai les 2 versions de python?

J'ai du mal à saisir l'utilité du "python défaut" puisque à priori les paquets sont compilés avec les 2 versions.

Sinon quelqu'un sous plasma peut-il me dire si sa marche?

MerciLast edited by sebB on Thu Dec 15, 2016 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y'a moyen de recompiler tout les paquets qui dépendent de python hormis le emerge -e @world?
> 
> 

 

```

$ emerge -pv1 /usr/lib*/python*

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai du mal à saisir l'utilité du "python défaut" puisque à priori les paquets sont compilés avec les 2 versions.
> 
> 

 

De nos jours oui. À l'époque : beaucoup de progs python avaient un shebang « #!/usr/bin/env python », ce qui doit être relativement rare aujourd'hui.

Pour le reste, aucune idée.

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes de compilation de python que je n'arrivais pas à contourner jusqu'à ce que je lise dans les news :

```
2015-12-16-python-abiflags-rebuild-needed

  Title                     Python ABIFLAGS rebuild needed

  Author                    Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2015-12-16

  Revision                  5

For several years, Gentoo has been patching python3 in a way that is

incompatible with PEP 3149 [1]. Gentoo has been enabling the PyMalloc feature,

but our python packages have not carried the appropriate ABI flag.

We have removed this patch from the most recent dev-lang/python ebuilds at

the time of this writing. One result of this is that any packages which

install python extension modules must be rebuilt.

You may experience build failures in related packages until this rebuild has

been completed.

You can rebuild affected packages using the following commands.

emerge -1v $(find /usr/lib*/python3* -name '*cpython-3[3-5].so')

emerge -1v /usr/include/python3.{3,4,5}

It is possible that these commands will do nothing (or display a syntax error)

if all affected packages have already been rebuilt, causing the relevent files

to no longer exist.

References:

[1] https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3149/
```

Est-ce que cela peut aider ?

----------

## sebB

Merci à vous deux

```
emerge -pv1 /usr/lib*/python*
```

Ca m'a recompilé tous les paquets qui dépendent de python, cependant ca n'a rien changé à mon problème sous calibre.

J'ai fouillé du coté des USE entre les 2 profils sur les dépendances de calibre.

Y'a 2 ou 3 diff mais mais si je les virent, je pete plasma.

Edit: Je viens de tester sous arch et meme probleme. Je relance mon bug.

----------

## Biloute

 *sebB wrote:*   

> En mettant les emerge --info sur le bug, et après un emerge -e @world sous plasma je me suis rendu compte que ma version active de python sous gnome est la 3.4.5 alors que sous plasma c'est la 2.7.12.
> 
> 

 

Je te propose de vérifier s'il n'y a pas une 3e version de python car chez moi, gentoo m'avais laissé une version fantome de python-3.3.5-r2 qui m'avait causé de nombreux soucis.

Par exemple fait un

```
# emerge -C =dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r2
```

Enfin pour recompiler les dépendances

```
# emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## sebB

Je n'ai que 2 versions de python.

En fait le bug calibre n'existe que sous plasma. Sous gnome et lxqt je n'ai pas ce soucis.

Sous archlinux c'est la même chose.

Je suis même plus sur que ce soit un problème avec python...

Je change le titre

----------

